# Which programs do group video chat??



## _AJ_

Which programs can do a group video audio chat??

not just a 1on1 video call


an actual group of people which you can pull in from your friends list into one chat window where anyone has the option of showing their cam or not to everyone else
and everyone has the option of speaking threw the mic to everyone else

or you can do neither and just use text while the other people show cam, or talk on the mic or whatever


can msn messanger, yahoo messanger or skype do this??


----------



## DepecheEyes

Well, I can tell you that skype doesn't have a group video chat (just voice conference). I have skype myself and I wished it had that feature. 

As for a group video program, I'm sorry to say that I don't know. I only know of two websites called stickam.com and ustream.tv but of course that isn't what you're looking for.


----------



## static.unknown

Most of the programs I can think of only seem to be able to do video chat with a single user (skype, gmail chat, msn, etc), although setting for multi-users could be hidden someplace in these programs.

I was just looking around for easy to use programs that support this, and I found an interesting site http://www.mebeam.com/ (instructions at http://wigiwigi.mebeam.com/view_topic.php?id=645&forum_id=2). This seems to support what you're looking for, plus it's all flash-based (so no downloading a program), and requires no registration. The only disadvantage I can see is that anybody can join a room you create (there may be a way to put passwords on rooms or something).

For a list of more programs, you can check out http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/05/18/1546227.


----------



## _AJ_

daa, msn didnt work


----------



## dullard

Have you tried Stickam (as mentioned earlier)?


----------



## its_Rob

Have you tried oovoo? I have not used it yet but it says the program allows up to 6 people to have a video chat at once and it's free to download and use.


----------



## Venompoo

tinychat alot of people use it

there are many sa groups there search in gooogle tinychat


----------



## tlgibson97

I thought skype did but I guess I was wrong. I don't see much point in having multiple video chat unless everyone is on the same LAN. Even with brouadband on both sides the quality is lacking for 1 on 1 video chat. I imagine it would be almost unusable for multiple users.

Well, now that I think about it, Yahoo messenger allows multiple video chat and it isn't too bad.


----------



## ngjennifer34

AJ,

There are a number of chat rooms like that I've tried. Tinychat sounds nice, it has many features you're talking about. webcam chat from stargazervideochat.com would also probably work for you for a free video chat. It's a part of iwebcam network and you can embed the room on your own site.

Yahoo groups used to be nice, but now too much spam.


----------



## shiv

*you CAN group video chat.*

Skype Beta version 5 now has a group video chat that works fairly well. my family and i used it for Christmas and across a couple continents. there was occasional lag and video dropping out but for a 1.5 hour video conversation, about 5 minutes downtime, not bad.

http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/features/allfeatures/group-video-calls/

this works for both Mac and Windows so all you need to do is download and install.

it is not a PAID service yet, but i think in the future it will be, try it now and see if you like it.

let me know if it works for you. good luck!


----------



## chicohuman

Well, you can use turn arounds such as video chat rooms like some people mentioned, you can also pay for either Skype or OOvOO.
However I suggest you to check out http://www.FaceFlow.com
I saw an article about it recently on TMCNET blog and then I tried it myself and it's very great, and should even get better. oh, and it's free... So far up to 3-way video call, and seems to have room for more.


----------



## MobiusX

pal talk messenger


----------



## LALoner

tinychat.com seems like the easiest way. All you need is a Flash enabled browser and 10 seconds later you'll be vid chatting.


----------



## alin

I'm using http://camdip.com for a few days now and i like it, it's very easy - create a group send the link to friends


----------



## Ohhai

Actually skype DOES suppose group video chat, however I believe you have to pay for it.


----------



## miki

yes i'm using http://camdip.com and it offers lot of functionalities, select/deselect webcam of a person who joined the group, to add friends from facebook in group video conference. And yes is very easy to use and also very intuitive. Most important thing is that is free, while skype isn;t! i personally am verry thankful of camDip service. :clap



alin said:


> I'm using http://camdip.com for a few days now and i like it, it's very easy - create a group send the link to friends


----------



## miki

you're right! skype offers 7 days trial or something like that, and after that you need to pay



Ohhai said:


> Actually skype DOES suppose group video chat, however I believe you have to pay for it.


----------



## ChatGuy

Try http://www.ultimate-chatzone.com

You dont have to register and its completely free all the time.


----------



## bsabev

*video group call*

hi

check out http://www.meetingl.com works great for online video conferencing.


----------



## ChatGuy

There are many places where you can video chat for free. If all else fails try searching on google, these forums for more suggestions or maybe a Chat Rooms Directory where they feature sites that support video. Good luck and hope you find the best Chat Rooms Site out there. There are many so you have a lot to choose from. :yes


----------



## techaliasgar

You can have a group audio video chat through MSN, Skype, yahoo etc. however, audio / video quality might be a concern. You can try using gomeetnow online meeting service which provides features such as free landline audio conferencing, Video conferencing, HD VoIP audio conferencing etc.


----------



## Canucklehead

Skype


----------



## Smeagol

*Great place for 100% Free Group webcam chat*

Hi,

I know of a great site for group webcam chat.

www.GroupWebcamChat.com

You can create your own rooms, and have complete control over them. It's truly 100% free and its web-based using flash. You can just chat, use audio only or go for the full webcam experience. It's based off a IRC(Internet Relay Chat server) and backed by a unlimited upstream server. 
There is no change at all, its just one click and you join the #help room, from they you can create your own room and invite your friends.

Anyhow I highly recommend it, its a non-profit webcam service. It's brand new and one of a kind.

Check it out:clap
Smeagol


----------



## nanana

eh..i prefer 123 flashchat.it has video function,i often use it to chat with my families and colleagues,we chat together easily...Skype haven't suit my need any more.
Hope i helped you.


----------

